# Gionee Gpad G2 Quad Core Budget Android Phablet In-Depth Review



## gizmo96 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Hi Everyone,This is gizmo96(Gizmoddict) and This is the full in-depth written review of the Gionee GPad G2.*

*Introduction and Unboxing*
Launched by the Chinese Company Gionee in the Indian market,The GPad G2,is a 5.3” phablet with some Amazing specs like a Quad Core 1.2GHz MediaTek processor,1 Gigabyte of RAM and a 240 PPi qHD display For A Very Budget price of INR 13,990.The Phone runs on 2 SIM cards.One is Micro-SIM with 3G support and the other is a normal SIM.This phone is a competitor to the Micromax Canvas Doodle as well as the Titanium S5.The Box of the Phone is pretty simplistic.You get a free flip cover with the phone.Other than the that,We have the Phone itself,2 screen protectors,USB Wall charger,Micro USB to USB cable,Standard earphones,the massive 3000mAh Battery and micro-sim ejector tool.You also have a bit of paperwork.
*i.imgur.com/hT0BZOIl.jpg?1

*Here's My Unboxing Video*


*Design and Build Quality*
*i.imgur.com/e3N2VLPl.png
The design is simplistic with all plastic construction and with around 9.9 mm thickness,this is really one of the thinnest phablets in the Indian market.On the front are some sensors,a speakerphone and  2mp camera along with the 3 capacitive buttons and a microphone at the bottom.On the sides are the volume rockers(Right hand Side) and a power button(Left hand side) which is very oddly placed.On the top is the 3.5mm headphone jack and the bottom has the micro USB port for syncing and charging.The Back has an 8 mp camera which not the best you can get but we will talk about it later.On the bottom right is the speakerphone which is fairly loud but can be annoying at full  volumes.The Back is removable and the back cover is made up of a glossy plastic.Inside we have the 3000mAh Battery,2 sim slots and a 16GB SD card included.
*i.imgur.com/HgXhj8El.jpg
*i.imgur.com/vGfgtEbl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YLovKfQl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6oXqHXrl.jpg

_Overall,The Build quality of this phone is pretty decent for the price.The Glossy plastic can be a fingerprint magnet but it isn't visible much on the white version.The provided flip cover is a nice addition and it can wake/sleep the screen too._
*i.imgur.com/BxU2IERl.png

*Hardware Performance,Benchmarks and Gaming*

The GPad G2 runs on a 1.2GHz Quad Core Mediatek Chip and a 1GB RAM.The GPU is PowerVR SGX544MP.The Benchmark scores were pretty high for a phone of this range but not comparable to the quad core devices from samsung or sony.You can see the different scores of benchmarks that i ran in the pictures below
*i.imgur.com/WVOjJR1l.png*i.imgur.com/9iiYI10l.jpg*i.imgur.com/tPyKFP0l.png

The phone does a great job in running Android and its features.The multitasking works flawlessly and even after loading a lot of apps,the phone doesnt slow down.With such nice specs,the software runs very smooth and tasks like Browsing,Mailing etc very snappy with almost no lag.I could load up heavy websites such as the verge and it could handle the zoom in zoom out easily and it rendered the page very well.Thanks to the large display,the content looks very nice.Even heavy apps like Google Earth which has a lot of 3d rendering,worked well which ironically lag on my Xperia S.Overall,the Hardware does a great job in running the device.The performance of the phone is great and there's no noticeable lag.But Yes,there might be little lag at rare times but let's just call it the classic Android Stuttering.
*i.imgur.com/Ed7dCCpl.jpg
Gaming was also a breeze on this phone.I downloaded various famous titles such as NFS Most Wanted,Modern Combat 4,RipTide GP,Dead trigger and temple run 2 and all ran really well.I was very much impressed by the performance on Modern Combat 4.The Game looked great.I even played Temple Run 2 by changing the Graphic Settings to high and it worked nicely.The only Games that lagged were Asphalt 7 and Gangster vegas but I guess Gangster vegas had some issues with its release version on many devices
*I have talked about everything on this phone in my review video! Don't forget to watch it *

*Software*
*i.imgur.com/yyy751Cl.jpg
Out of the Box we are greeted with Android 4.1.2 and all its great features.Gionee has its custom lanuncher with various themes and widgets to choose from.I was not a big fan of this launcher as the themes and widgets caused a little lag while navigating through the homescreen and the animations were slow too.So to get a proper performance,I loaded up Nova Launcher  along with HD widgets and an icon pack and the phone was as snappy as it could get.Gionee has tweaked the software a bit and has added toggles in the Notification center which is very useful.You also get notifications on your lockscreen circle.Gionee GPad G2 also supports OTA or Over The Air Updates.Overall,The software is snappy and quick.All the Jellybean 4.1 features are present like Google Now & Project Butter
*i.imgur.com/JgLcS5vl.jpg


*Camera*

*i.imgur.com/dVr5XgCl.jpg
One of the major issues with the “Budget” smartphones is the camera;And in the Gpad G2 too,i wasnt impressed much.The Camera App has a simple interface.You can set various image properties and resolutions.The Max photo output is 8 megapixels and video is 720p.The video camera has tap to focus functionality which is nice.The Outdoor Performance of the Camera was between Medium to Good but the Indoor Performance was rather average.Pictures looked a bit grainy indoors and lacked sharpness.*The Camera Test is also in the Review Video if you're interested in learning more about the Camera*.Other than that,One issue I had was that,the pictures indoors when taken from a third party app like instagram or camera 360,were dull but the stock camera took them right.But maybe,this might be the issue with my unit.So,If you are not a big photography fan or you rather use your phone only outdoors,then you won't have an issue with it.

*Screen Quality and Media Consumption*
*i.imgur.com/r71w085l.jpg
The 5.3 inch screen is nice.Viewing angles are really good and colours look vivid and nice.With 960x540 resolution the display only has 241 PPI which is good but not that appealing to me as my phone has a 341 PPI display.But You do get more screen real estate on this phone and movie watching would be treat for you.The display is very much reflective which makes it hard to use even with full brightness outdoors.Typing is amazing on this phone.With such a big screen.You can type easily and quickly without making any mistakes.
Regarding the Media Consumption,the large screen makes video watching a treat.Movies played perfectly without any lag but when I played some heavy files which are like 3 to 4GB in size,they did lag(But it is expected as these are very heavy files).The Mono speaker is loud enough but at full volumes it can turn annoying.Also,one thing I noticed is that the music output through headphones was flat because the phone's stock player doesn't have a tunable equaliser.

*Battery Life*
*i.imgur.com/sEDJbRXl.png
The Battery life was very Good on this Phone.I was able to pull out a day completely.I had the brightness turned up to 100%,did a bit of browsing,moderate to high gaming and data downloading.I was running dual sims with one on HSPA+ 3G.I could easily pull out a day with Medium to Heavy Usage.Gionee also has some battery saving features but I never used them.If you are in search of a phone with decent battery life,the Gpad G2 is not going to disappoint you

The call quality was nice and clear and the dual sims worked prefectly fine.

*Verdict*
Overall,the phone is nicely built, has nice hardware andslick and fast performance.It can handle most of the games and everyday tasks like a breeze and also provides a great battery life.The Camera isnt very good on this phone but it depends on you whether its a big deal or not.For 13,990 rupees i would have no problem recommending this phone to anyone.So this sums up my review for the GPad G2.Drop in your questions or your views about the Review.Also be sure to check out the full review video here.It helps me to bring more reviews for you.
*Thank You*


----------



## vaibhav99 (Jul 2, 2013)

nice review ... video looks professional ..


----------



## gizmo96 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank You.One more review of a windows phone is coming up soon


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice review. But can you give little bit more info about the battery life test? Like how long 1080p movie runs on this device fully charged?


----------



## gizmo96 (Jul 3, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Nice review. But can you give little bit more info about the battery life test? Like how long 1080p movie runs on this device fully charged?



I don't have the Device with me now.But you can expect a decent amount of playback time on this phone.You can easily watch a full movie with around 25%-35% battery drain


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 10, 2013)

from where you bought it, and where can i get it in Mumbai, what about service center, custom ROM etc...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 10, 2013)

Well written indepth review.. If there was a like button, id have hit it


----------



## gizmo96 (Jul 15, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> from where you bought it, and where can i get it in Mumbai, what about service center, custom ROM etc...


I had the device for a few days! I didn't buy it.But you can go to gionee.co.in for more info.And regarding the service center,You get a whole booklet of Gionee service centres all over India in the box.

Thanks for your feedback,Mate  I am posting a Lumia 520 in-depth review soon


----------



## sgrover (Oct 6, 2013)

Could you tell me how the camera in this one compares to the Huawei Ascend P1? Help will be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice review, keep it up, good to see a Gionee review in TDF. and personally i feel Gionee mobiles are better than Micromax and Karbonn. And and in next review please post untouched Camera pics.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah the review is good and video is also well recorded.


----------



## gizmo96 (Oct 10, 2013)

sgrover said:


> Could you tell me how the camera in this one compares to the Huawei Ascend P1? Help will be much appreciated. Thanks.



I haven't tested the P1 but I have included camera samples from the G2 in my full review.You can check it out



RON28 said:


> Nice review, keep it up, good to see a Gionee review in TDF. and personally i feel Gionee mobiles are better than Micromax and Karbonn. And and in next review please post untouched Camera pics.



Thanks for your comment.Mostly,The review of Gionee E5 would be posted soon.I have included the sample pics in my review video but next time I'll include it in the post itself 



$hadow said:


> Yeah the review is good and video is also well recorded.



Thank You! I appreciate your feedback


----------

